

Ask HN: Copy texts to clipboard via pure javascript? - coodoo

It's 2013, is there a way to Copy texts to clipboard via pure javascript ? meaning without flash, targeting iOS devices, thanks.
======
mxxx
There's a working draft for an html5 clipboard API but as far as I'm aware
it's yet to be implemented in any browsers.

edit: <http://www.w3.org/TR/clipboard-apis/>

------
coodoo
Thanks for all the comments, I'm well aware of ZeroClipboard and various
flash-related tricks and the html5 API, but seems none of them are really
viable solution when targeting iOS (mobile safari).

------
mflindell
No its not possible, you have to use a flash plugin to do something like this.
Check out ZeroClipboard, it works great for my projects

------
t0
It would be a huge security issue if this was possible. Imagine every site
spamming whatever they wanted into your clipboard.

